# When to butcher & banding



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

I have two situations that we are currently pondering, and wondered if any of you could shed some expertise and experience on them.

1.) We have a few boer goat bucklings who are the following ages:
7 months
6 months
11 weeks
What age is safe to band them at? &/or to Castrate them at?

2.) At what age &/or weight is best to process them at? If they are not banded or castrated, I am guessing before they are a year old, but wasn't sure what experiences you have had, as in the past we usually either sold them for 4H & FFA, breeders for other herds, or fixed them and processed them after a year old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Butcher about 8 months. They can be older. I band anywhere from 8 to 12 weeks. If they are going to be terminal, fine to band at the earlier 8 week age.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

:up::nod:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, what Karen said!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you .


----------

